# Trouble with PCC in Pune, India



## ramhind (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I had given the PCC obtained from the police station (ACP office, Pune India), but now the CO has come back saying I should get this done from the Regional passport office. It is all a bit confusing? If this PCC I had got is not valid, why do these ACP offices issue PCC. We took so much of pain to get this, visited almost 3-4 police stations more than 5-6 times etc, and now the Australian immigration didn't accept it.

Now the problem is I had moved to Pune only in April. Before that I was living in Singapore for 5.5 years. Before that I had lived in various places in India like Chennai, Bangalore, etc. My passport was issued by the Indian embassy in Singapore and my wife's passport from Tiruchirapalli. 

Can we both still get the PCC from the Pune passport office or will we be asked to go to the respective centres that issued us the passport. Kindly clarify. I hope somebody has gone through something similar like this.

But the other good news is they had accepted all the other documents like my additional work proof, my wife's IELTS ( she had an overall score of 5, but had scored only 4 in the reading test and that doesn't seem to be a problem).

Any help/advice is highly appreciated.

Thanks and regards,
Ram


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

ramhind said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had given the PCC obtained from the police station (ACP office, Pune India), but now the CO has come back saying I should get this done from the Regional passport office. It is all a bit confusing? If this PCC I had got is not valid, why do these ACP offices issue PCC. We took so much of pain to get this, visited almost 3-4 police stations more than 5-6 times etc, and now the Australian immigration didn't accept it.
> 
> ...


The CO email reg the pcc clearly mentions it should be taken from the regional passport offices.....

There are a number of threads which detailedly discusses about getting a PCC.

It is based on a number of things....have a look at those threads and apply.

The best option if you do not have a negative report on your passport is to apply in the RPO where your passport is issued (if it is in india). 

If not apply where you are now staying....based on the negative or positive report in the RPO database you will get your PCC in 3 days or 2 months.

3 days if no police verification is required

2 months if police veritication is required.

However as i suggested earlier, there are a number of if's,but's and conditions.

Search the PCC threads in expat forum to be better informed


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

ramhind said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had given the PCC obtained from the police station (ACP office, Pune India), but now the CO has come back saying I should get this done from the Regional passport office. It is all a bit confusing? If this PCC I had got is not valid, why do these ACP offices issue PCC. We took so much of pain to get this, visited almost 3-4 police stations more than 5-6 times etc, and now the Australian immigration didn't accept it.
> 
> ...



Hey buddy,
Dont worry, u can get both the pcc from the pune psk.
Although it will take some time as they will conduct police verification on your address before issuing the pcc.

Cheers,
R.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

ramhind said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had given the PCC obtained from the police station (ACP office, Pune India), but now the CO has come back saying I should get this done from the Regional passport office. It is all a bit confusing? If this PCC I had got is not valid, why do these ACP offices issue PCC. We took so much of pain to get this, visited almost 3-4 police stations more than 5-6 times etc, and now the Australian immigration didn't accept it.
> 
> ...


It was your mistake that you didnt read the mail or some link provided by CO saying that PCC can be taken from PSKs only. 

But now that you have already a pcc like report from local police, it should help you to get the PCC from Pune, PSK faster. Apply there with the police report and it should be as pre police verified and there should not be any more police verification required. if they accept that no more police verification is required, then I think the PSK should give you pcc same day within 2 hours.

I am not sure whether you require PCC from some other countries or not. The CO's mail should say about this or check the forum.

Also, PCC or medical which has been done earlier will decide your last entry date. So if your medical is done then try to submit the pcc also quickly. You might get less than a year for entry if you make it late.
It's just my advice and it should not be a big problem as you have to just visit Aus once and there should be 8-10 months time to enter AUS. But just suggesting as one doesnt know how things change personally and you might not get enough time.

read the CO mail carefully and all the best


----------



## ramhind (Jun 4, 2012)

kb1983 said:


> It was your mistake that you didnt read the mail or some link provided by CO saying that PCC can be taken from PSKs only.
> 
> But now that you have already a pcc like report from local police, it should help you to get the PCC from Pune, PSK faster. Apply there with the police report and it should be as pre police verified and there should not be any more police verification required. if they accept that no more police verification is required, then I think the PSK should give you pcc same day within 2 hours.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for your prompt replies. I had already applied for the COC (Certificate of clearance) from Singapore the only other countery I had resided and there aren't issues on that front.

Yes, as you say having a PCC already might help. I have to go to the PSK ASAP. But i am just worried the address in passport is completely out of date and I don't have any proof as of now.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok Here it goes.

1. Login to passportindia.gov.in and check for PCC on the main page.
2. Check for 2 address proofs and see if you have them to support any address.
3. Its online and hence PSK sends to local police station from last month onwards.
4. Takes some running aroun but can be completed in 10 days.

PS: I had to take this long route as my addres in the passport and current is different 

YEt to get PCC but police verification complete and sent to Commissioners office .. Expecting to get though by end of this week.


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

ramhind said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had given the PCC obtained from the police station (ACP office, Pune India), but now the CO has come back saying I should get this done from the Regional passport office. It is all a bit confusing? If this PCC I had got is not valid, why do these ACP offices issue PCC. We took so much of pain to get this, visited almost 3-4 police stations more than 5-6 times etc, and now the Australian immigration didn't accept it.
> 
> ...


Hi there I also went today at Pune passport kendra as my pass add is of other state but they refuse to take my application saying we r only accepting Pune issued passports so it's a same problem here


----------



## ramhind (Jun 4, 2012)

RIA KAUR said:


> Hi there I also went today at Pune passport kendra as my pass add is of other state but they refuse to take my application saying we r only accepting Pune issued passports so it's a same problem here


I asked my wife to go there today, but we didn't do an online appointment. So they have asked us to book an appoitment. So i registered online and the appointment opens by 3pm. My wife has also been told something about the address, but we don't speak/understand Hindi that well. So we are going to book appointment online and use our existing PCC from the commissioners office to expedite.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

RIA KAUR said:


> Hi there I also went today at Pune passport kendra as my pass add is of other state but they refuse to take my application saying we r only accepting Pune issued passports so it's a same problem here


Hi Ria,
So does this Mean even if we are residing now in a Different State, we can go to the center where we got passport and get the Pcc..
My case is:
My wife and my Son's(6 years) passport are from Pune, but presently for last 1 year they are with me in Tamil Nadu.
So Can I get their PCC from Pune now? or do I have to approach a center in Tamil Nadu.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Ria,
> So does this Mean even if we are residing now in a Different State, we can go to the center where we got passport and get the Pcc..
> My case is:
> My wife and my Son's(6 years) passport are from Pune, but presently for last 1 year they are with me in Tamil Nadu.
> So Can I get their PCC from Pune now? or do I have to approach a center in Tamil Nadu.


Yes. You can get it from pune. Also if you want it in a day, just make sure you mention your current address as the address on the passport when you make the online appointment. This will ensure that you will get the PCC in a day.
If you mention your TN address then they would have to do verification on your TN address which might result in delay. But if you mention the same address as in the passport the assumption from them is that you already have police verification for that passport address when the passport was issued. Hence they issue you PCC within a day.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Guys, guys guys..

This is the height of bureaucracy..After running around PSK's, Local police stations and Commissioner's office, i have finally understand the process very well if the address if different.

the Passport site clearly states for the requirements for a PCC.. IT IS POSSIBLE TO apply PCC from anywhere..

1. It NEVER gets verified to OLD address.. Only to the new address.
2. Commissioner's PCC is the same but that need to be sent to the passport office though your file number ONLINE.
3. Go ahead , SPEAK WITH THE APO/RPO of the PSk and resolve your issues.


----------



## ramhind (Jun 4, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Yes. You can get it from pune. Also if you want it in a day, just make sure you mention your current address as the address on the passport when you make the online appointment. This will ensure that you will get the PCC in a day.
> If you mention your TN address then they would have to do verification on your TN address which might result in delay. But if you mention the same address as in the passport the assumption from them is that you already have police verification for that passport address when the passport was issued. Hence they issue you PCC within a day.


but if wen mention the current address as the same in the passport will they not question? Because for e.g. the address in my passport is from TN and I am in Pune now.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

@ Ramhind - Question .. are u applying in Pune PSk or in TN PSK?

If Pune, then you HAVE to show a PUNE address with 2 Address proofs.

If TN , and declare that your current address is the same, then you might get it in 2 hours.

99% of the cases WONT be checked if both addresses are the same.ONly if they have a DOUBT, they will refer for check which DOSENT happen.( 1%),

So, if u are willing to take the risk to TN and get it done in a DAY, but remember there is a Passport Act of 1967 which you give an undertaking for ( to proivde all right info).

Rest is up to you.

No wonder i want to RUN out of this country with the current state of affairs - My personal opinion.


----------



## ramhind (Jun 4, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> @ Ramhind - Question .. are u applying in Pune PSk or in TN PSK?
> 
> If Pune, then you HAVE to show a PUNE address with 2 Address proofs.
> 
> ...


@shyam, I 100% share your sentiments. Cant wait to run out.

ya, i am from TN, but my recent passport is issued by the indian embassy Singapore. My wife's passport is from TN as well. And we currently live in Pune. 

I had registered online only today but the website absolutely sucks. It doesn't allow me to book any appointments. So I am unsure if registration itself suffices or i need to book the appointment to go again to this PSK ( I am unable to book appointment even after 100 tries). 

I can ask my wife to go to TN and get it done in a day. But I don't want to go to Singapore for this and also my CO has said I need to get it from India.

Just to add we already have the PCCs from the ACP office in hand. Not sure if that helps.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

ramhind said:


> @shyam, I 100% share your sentiments. Cant wait to run out.
> 
> ya, i am from TN, but my recent passport is issued by the indian embassy Singapore. My wife's passport is from TN as well. And we currently live in Pune.
> 
> ...


You do not need appointment for PCC. Register online, fill up the form and land at the PSK.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Yes. You can get it from pune. Also if you want it in a day, just make sure you mention your current address as the address on the passport when you make the online appointment. This will ensure that you will get the PCC in a day.
> If you mention your TN address then they would have to do verification on your TN address which might result in delay. But if you mention the same address as in the passport the assumption from them is that you already have police verification for that passport address when the passport was issued. Hence they issue you PCC within a day.


Thank you Praveen.. So that would mean then I would have to make a Travel to Pune along with my wife. Also would they give the letter in hand or would they send it to the address on passport?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you Praveen.. So that would mean then I would have to make a Travel to Pune along with my wife. Also would they give the letter in hand or would they send it to the address on passport?


If you mention the same address as in the passport then you will get the letter on the spot. Just make sure you reach the PSK in the morning,i would suggest before 9 because there is a mad rush as the day begins to progress. So be an early bird coz PCC process does not take much time. Just take the print out of online form - go in PSK and take the token - go inside to counter A and get your scans done - go to counter B and a officer will just do a validation - go to counter C and get your PCC letter. good luck.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> If you mention the same address as in the passport then you will get the letter on the spot. Just make sure you reach the PSK in the morning,i would suggest before 9 because there is a mad rush as the day begins to progress. So be an early bird coz PCC process does not take much time. Just take the print out of online form - go in PSK and take the token - go inside to counter A and get your scans done - go to counter B and a officer will just do a validation - go to counter C and get your PCC letter. good luck.


Wow Gr8.. Just one final thought from you, my wife's Passport was Taken in 2006 in Pune( tatkal mode), she flew to South africa immediately after 1 week. We did get a PCC in South Africa Through Indian EMbassy( So this means her Police verification was done right?).. Now we are in TN.. So if we fill online fly to pune the job will be done in same day. so this is less hassle than changing her address in passport right??


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

d


rkv146 said:


> Wow Gr8.. Just one final thought from you, my wife's Passport was Taken in 2006 in Pune( tatkal mode), she flew to South africa immediately after 1 week. We did get a PCC in South Africa Through Indian EMbassy( So this means her Police verification was done right?).. Now we are in TN.. So if we fill online fly to pune the job will be done in same day. so this is less hassle than changing her address in passport right??


Absolutely, don't go for the new passport thing. It would be just utter waste of time. You will have to get the police clearance from your local police station on the new passport first (which itself may take months) before you can go to PSK for the PCC. So just apply online, go to pune and get it. 
I would just advise you to check if police verification was did complete on her tatkal passport? Just to be on the safer side. If its completed then just head up to pune and get the PCC.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> d
> Absolutely, don't go for the new passport thing. It would be just utter waste of time. You will have to get the police clearance from your local police station on the new passport first (which itself may take months) before you can go to PSK for the PCC. So just apply online, go to pune and get it.
> I would just advise you to check if police verification was did complete on her tatkal passport? Just to be on the safer side. If its completed then just head up to pune and get the PCC.


au

Thank you Praveen.
How do I find out if police verification was completed?? Is there any Site? Because the only clue I have is We got a PCC in South Africa in 2008 and also my wife got a dependent 457 Visa in August last year for Australia


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> au
> 
> Thank you Praveen.
> How do I find out if police verification was completed?? Is there any Site? Because the only clue I have is We got a PCC in South Africa in 2008 and also my wife got a dependent 457 Visa in August last year for Australia


Ah. not sure how you can verify that, but yeah if you got a PCC before then that means they would have the police report. In any case 6 years is a long time since the passport was issued. Just wondering, didn't the police contact anyone at the address on your wife's passport? i mean when tatkal passport is issued the police verification is done post passport issuance. So didn't the police come knocking at the address for the verification?


----------



## ramhind (Jun 4, 2012)

prgopala said:


> You do not need appointment for PCC. Register online, fill up the form and land at the PSK.


thanks Gopala


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Ah. not sure how you can verify that, but yeah if you got a PCC before then that means they would have the police report. In any case 6 years is a long time since the passport was issued. Just wondering, didn't the police contact anyone at the address on your wife's passport? i mean when tatkal passport is issued the police verification is done post passport issuance. So didn't the police come knocking at the address for the verification?


Thanks Praveen.. No idea.. We stayed at a Rented apartment and after my wife got the passport we got Visa in 3 days and we vacated the house and moved to South Africa.. After 1 year we got the residence permit for that we took PCC for her in Indian Embassy there... So if the Indian embassy has given PCC it means that her police report is clean right??


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks Praveen.. No idea.. We stayed at a Rented apartment and after my wife got the passport we got Visa in 3 days and we vacated the house and moved to South Africa.. After 1 year we got the residence permit for that we took PCC for her in Indian Embassy there... So if the Indian embassy has given PCC it means that her police report is clean right??


Sorry Praveen to bother you with one more question my Son minor (6 years) .. his passport is also from Pune.. Do we need PCC for him or is the PCC only for adults me and my wife..


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Sorry Praveen to bother you with one more question my Son minor (6 years) .. his passport is also from Pune.. Do we need PCC for him or is the PCC only for adults me and my wife..


Kids do not require pcc


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Kids do not require pcc


Thank You very much.//
We stayed at a Rented apartment and after my wife got the passport we got Visa in 3 days and we vacated the house and moved to South Africa.. After 1 year we got the residence permit for that we took PCC for her in Indian Embassy there... So if the Indian embassy has given PCC it means that her police report is clean right??


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You very much.//
> We stayed at a Rented apartment and after my wife got the passport we got Visa in 3 days and we vacated the house and moved to South Africa.. After 1 year we got the residence permit for that we took PCC for her in Indian Embassy there... So if the Indian embassy has given PCC it means that her police report is clean right??


I think so. I guess there is only way to find out that. The hard way


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I think so. I guess there is only way to find out that. The hard way


Thanks.. Let me take a chance,, anyway my wife is going to pune this month end to meet her friends, I will ask her to try the PCC.. She can do it herself right.. i do not need to travel naa..
Any specific document she needs to take other than her photo and passport??


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks.. Let me take a chance,, anyway my wife is going to pune this month end to meet her friends, I will ask her to try the PCC.. She can do it herself right.. i do not need to travel naa..
> Any specific document she needs to take other than her photo and passport??


You just have to carry your passport and photocopy of your passport. And yeah, forgot to mention one more thing, if either of your passport does not have spouse's name then make sure that applicant applies as single. Like for example you may have got your passport quite a long time before your marriage and may have not updated it. So the spouse name would be blank in your passport. In such case apply as single, because if you apply as married then they would ask you to add spouse name to the passport which means re-issue of your passport (basically getting a new passport). So to save that hassle apply as single or married as per what status is on your passport.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> You just have to carry your passport and photocopy of your passport. And yeah, forgot to mention one more thing, if either of your passport does not have spouse's name then make sure that applicant applies as single. Like for example you may have got your passport quite a long time before your marriage and may have not updated it. So the spouse name would be blank in your passport. In such case apply as single, because if you apply as married then they would ask you to add spouse name to the passport which means re-issue of your passport (basically getting a new passport). So to save that hassle apply as single or married as per what status is on your passport.


Thank you Very much... My wife applied for her passport after marriage and it has her name.. so she just needs to carry her original passport and photocopy and she will get the letter in one day right??


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you Very much... My wife applied for her passport after marriage and it has her name.. so she just needs to carry her original passport and photocopy and she will get the letter in one day right??


yup


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> yup


Thank you once again for all the help.. BTW Iam doing all this in assumption that I will get an invite onf sept15 for 189 with 70 points.. still worried after my EOI cause i have selected 186(Employee sponsored), and it already shows apply for visa?? so i hope that does not stop the 189 invite lets see for what happens


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you once again for all the help.. BTW Iam doing all this in assumption that I will get an invite onf sept15 for 189 with 70 points.. still worried after my EOI cause i have selected 186(Employee sponsored), and it already shows apply for visa?? so i hope that does not stop the 189 invite lets see for what happens


you will get invite with 70. and the apply to visa button does not mean anything for the 186 unless u have a spnsor


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> you will get invite with 70. and the apply to visa button does not mean anything for the 186 unless u have a spnsor


Gr8 another big worry gone Thank you


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

By the way , 

My passport issued in chennai , PCC applied in bangalore.. 

recieved my PCC SMS approval yesterday 

So this means PUNE dosent know the process.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> By the way ,
> 
> My passport issued in chennai , PCC applied in bangalore..
> 
> ...


Gr8 News.. Then I can get the PCC for me and my Wife in Chennai itself?? My passport is issued in chennai.. How many days did your process take?/


----------



## ramhind (Jun 4, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> By the way ,
> 
> My passport issued in chennai , PCC applied in bangalore..
> 
> ...


Congrats shyam. Ya, things work quite differently in Pune. No one knows what the process is but everybody is keen in denying what you want.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

ramhind said:


> Congrats shyam. Ya, things work quite differently in Pune. No one knows what the process is but everybody is keen in denying what you want.


Yes true.. When I go the Passport seva site, It clearly States that when you are applying for PCC and if your present address is different from the passport you just have to submit the additional address proof. No where it states that you need to get your address changed in passport or you need to go and apply from where you got the Passport.. The site is very useful as it mentions all relevant information, but the problem the the officers do not follow the rules and policies drafted..


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Yes true.. When I go the Passport seva site, It clearly States that when you are applying for PCC and if your present address is different from the passport you just have to submit the additional address proof. No where it states that you need to get your address changed in passport or you need to go and apply from where you got the Passport.. The site is very useful as it mentions all relevant information, but the problem the the officers do not follow the rules and policies drafted..




I am the living proof of a person who has a different address and RECEIVED his PCC TODAY 


Phewwww relieved


----------



## ramhind (Jun 4, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> I am the living proof of a person who has a different address and RECEIVED his PCC TODAY
> 
> 
> Phewwww relieved


Good for you. But i have a completely different story to tell. Pune PSK have categorically said the passport need to be reissued by them if i were to get the PCC from them. Outright, no more arguments.

My passport was originally from Tiruchy and my renewed one is from Singapore
My wife's passport is from tiruchy.

So I am pondering 2 options here. We both can travel to Singapore and get the PCC within 2-3 days from the Indian embassy there as both of us are PRs. I have asked CO this question as well.

Another possibility is both of us go to Tiruchy and get it done. But the question is my recent passport is from Singapore? Will they still give the PCC?

Kindly advise. I am running out of time badly.

Thanks and regards,
Ram


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

ramhind said:


> Good for you. But i have a completely different story to tell. Pune PSK have categorically said the passport need to be reissued by them if i were to get the PCC from them. Outright, no more arguments.
> 
> My passport was originally from Tiruchy and my renewed one is from Singapore
> My wife's passport is from tiruchy.
> ...




I have a doubt if trichy will issue the PCC, What does the address state in the passport now? Trichy or SG, if Trichy then u can get it from trichy else, my advise is TAKE A HOLIDAY.. since its you who needs it badly , better to spend some money than take the pressure.


----------



## ramhind (Jun 4, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> I have a doubt if trichy will issue the PCC, What does the address state in the passport now? Trichy or SG, if Trichy then u can get it from trichy else, my advise is TAKE A HOLIDAY.. since its you who needs it badly , better to spend some money than take the pressure.


My wife's passport and mine, both have the address that fall under Trichy jurisdiction. Only caveat is my new passport is issued in Singapore.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

ramhind said:


> My wife's passport and mine, both have the address that fall under Trichy jurisdiction. Only caveat is my new passport is issued in Singapore.



If your current address on the "CURRENT" passport shows trichy then you could get it from trichy, As stated earlier, 99% of the time they will give it ASAP...

Just state that the address is the same as in the passport..and U WILL get it  

Now worries Visit Madhurai meenakshi temple on the way to make sure  if u wish..


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

*pcc*

hi shyam 
i got my pcc done yesterday from raipur itself and got it on the same day, i hope things will b fine ,


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

RIA KAUR said:


> hi shyam
> i got my pcc done yesterday from raipur itself and got it on the same day, i hope things will b fine ,



Wooow.. See what i told you  U will do just fine 

Best of luck of your next stage now


----------



## harraj (Mar 7, 2012)

prgopala said:


> If you mention the same address as in the passport then you will get the letter on the spot. Just make sure you reach the PSK in the morning,i would suggest before 9 because there is a mad rush as the day begins to progress. So be an early bird coz PCC process does not take much time. Just take the print out of online form - go in PSK and take the token - go inside to counter A and get your scans done - go to counter B and a officer will just do a validation - go to counter C and get your PCC letter. good luck.



Hi Praveen,

your time line is fantastic, I am going to submit my application by end of this week. Is CO allocation for 189 is that fast ? Did u apply for PCC thru agent or yourself?
and how was ur medical test experience in pune? how much time is required for medical tests?

Harshada


----------



## harraj (Mar 7, 2012)

prgopala said:


> If you mention the same address as in the passport then you will get the letter on the spot. Just make sure you reach the PSK in the morning,i would suggest before 9 because there is a mad rush as the day begins to progress. So be an early bird coz PCC process does not take much time. Just take the print out of online form - go in PSK and take the token - go inside to counter A and get your scans done - go to counter B and a officer will just do a validation - go to counter C and get your PCC letter. good luck.



Hi Praveen,

your time line is fantastic, I am going to submit my application by end of this week. Is CO allocation for 189 is that fast ? Did u apply for PCC thru agent or yourself?
and how was ur medical test experience in pune? is whole day is required for medical tests? 

Harshada


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

harraj said:


> Hi Praveen,
> 
> your time line is fantastic, I am going to submit my application by end of this week. Is CO allocation for 189 is that fast ? Did u apply for PCC thru agent or yourself?
> and how was ur medical test experience in pune? is whole day is required for medical tests?
> ...


Even i was surprised by the CO allocation. 
I did the PCC myself. Its a simple process. Please visit the govt passport site to find out the info.Passport Seva Portal
I did my meds in ruby hall clinic pune. We just have this one hospital and its e-health.
Its a very easy process. When you get your meds id, download the form 160 and 26 from your online application, fill up the form. Carry the forms, 2 PP size photos and passport 1stpage and last page photocopy and just walk in to the hospital by 9 AM or 9:30. The visa meds start at 10 AM and there is no appointment. So reach first to get it done quickly. By 10 and 11Am the place is full.
It happens in building 5, 1st floor.


----------



## ramhind (Jun 4, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Even i was surprised by the CO allocation.
> I did the PCC myself. Its a simple process. Please visit the govt passport site to find out the info.Passport Seva Portal
> I did my meds in ruby hall clinic pune. We just have this one hospital and its e-health.
> Its a very easy process. When you get your meds id, download the form 160 and 26 from your online application, fill up the form. Carry the forms, 2 PP size photos and passport 1stpage and last page photocopy and just walk in to the hospital by 9 AM or 9:30. The visa meds start at 10 AM and there is no appointment. So reach first for medicals. It happens in building 5, 1st floor.


Hi Gopala, Did you have a Pune address in your passport? I didn't and Pune PSK declined my request for PCC.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

ramhind said:


> Hi Gopala, Did you have a Pune address in your passport? I didn't and Pune PSK declined my request for PCC.


Yes and i stay at the same address as well.


----------



## harraj (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi,
Here is a little update on Pune PCC procedure. I and my husband both have same address as on passport but the problem is we have got our passport from Tatkal. So it needed post police verification but it never happened. now the problem is our request forms are sent to old passport office which is on S.B Road then to SP office, pashan then to your police office. After police verification they are sent back to new passport office,Mundhawa.
This may take around 1 to 2 months.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

harraj said:


> Hi,
> Here is a little update on Pune PCC procedure. I and my husband both have same address as on passport but the problem is we have got our passport from Tatkal. So it needed post police verification but it never happened. now the problem is our request forms are sent to old passport office which is on S.B Road then to SP office, pashan then to your police office. After police verification they are sent back to new passport office,Mundhawa.
> This may take around 1 to 2 months.


Oh really. Even my wife's passport was issued in tatkal and the police verification was not completed on the new passport (it was a re-issue since old pp had expired).
But the PSK guys gave her PCC on the new passport based on old pp's police clearance.


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

cy71_shyam said:


> No wonder i want to RUN out of this country with the current state of affairs - My personal opinion.


TOTALLY AGREED:amen:


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

ramhind said:


> Congrats shyam. Ya, things work quite differently in Pune. No one knows what the process is but everybody is keen in denying what you want.


Absolutely correct. My PCC application status says - "Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to Commissioner of Police, District Pune City. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office (RPO), PCC needs to be collected from the RPO. You would receive an email/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."

I went to the RPO with the "outward number" and the RPO person said that you need to collect the PCC from PSK ...


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

harraj said:


> Hi,
> Here is a little update on Pune PCC procedure. I and my husband both have same address as on passport but the problem is we have got our passport from Tatkal. So it needed post police verification but it never happened. now the problem is our request forms are sent to old passport office which is on S.B Road then to SP office, pashan then to your police office. After police verification they are sent back to new passport office,Mundhawa.
> This may take around 1 to 2 months.


Yeah Correct. My wife was re-issued tatkal passport but since her old address was different from new address, they said that police verification has to be done. So for the PCC, the application went from PSK to Commissioner office then to local polica station. Once that local verification was completed, the commisioner office gave the "outward number" and on visiting the RPO, they said that you will the PCC from PSK... :frusty:


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

Me and couple of others are planning to meet on 13th at JM road. Those interested can PM me.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry for reopening up the old threat but my question was relevant to this thread and i was not getting any clear information. Below is the situation -

My passport was issued in Pune in May 2011. I shifted to different address within 3 kms range from the older address in Oct 2013. I will be needing PCC however will police verification be needed in my case ? And if yes, what are the possible timelines?

Can someone share their experiences ?


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey all,

Filled in a PCC and mentioned the wrong Police Station in my form.
Now, i have gone through the process of visiting PSK and getting documents verified and application is pending for PSK office action.
Anything to worry about? 
Which police station would the application go to - the one i mentioned in application or the one it should ideally go to according to my address?

P.S. - Current address is diff from permanent and i have done this mistake while mentioning police station for current address

Please share.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi All,

I am from Pune and planning to lodge 189 visa by Sep mid if everything goes fine.

When I checked the Passport seva site, if I schedule an appointment for PCC today next available slot is on 15/Oct/2014.

Is it a good idea to schedule an appointment before lodging visa(I doubt if I schedule an appointment after visa lodging I will be getting an appointment in Nov only.)

My current address and address in passport are same, so I think getting a PCC will be fast, only issue I am seeing is the availability of slots.

Has anyone applied for PCC in Pune recently. Is there an option to walk in rather than scheduling an appointment.

Please share your comments and suggestions.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Please note appointment is not required for PCC in India.
Don't pay PCC fee online, just walk in around 9:30 am with docs and application print.

If current and passport address is same you will get it on same day.

It is advisable to get it after you lodge visa.
CO assignment is taking a lot of time.

Good luck.



remya2013;[/B said:


> [/B]7522]Hi All,
> 
> I am from Pune and planning to lodge 189 visa by Sep mid if everything goes fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buzzz (May 23, 2013)

Hi Expat2013,

Are you sure we do not need to take an appointment for PCC? It is stated on the Passport site that one must submit an online application. Do you mean even that is not needed?

Can other members shed some light on this too?

Cheers!


----------



## trying_aussie (Jul 17, 2013)

In Bangalore - it is clearly mentioned that for PCC, no appointment is necessary. I went to two PSKs here, all without an appointment. But in many other cities viz Hyderabad, people were not allowed in *without *an appointment. As with most other things - inconsistency and irregularities are something where our expertise lies - hence you may/may not need an appointment.
Online payment is advisable - saves that little bit of time on that particular day.

Finally, in addition to all above - from my personal experience - i had got my PCC even before I had got an invite. PCC is a necessary evil which should be taken out of our way at the earliest -because timelines vary like anything and you dont want to delay a grant even by a day because of this. Unless you have problems in travelling and would like to enter only after certain date - you may get the PCC done at a later stage after invite/CO contact.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

You have to submit ONLINE application. Once you submit you can print it.

Then just walk to any PSK in India by 10-10:30 (9:00 AM is best time).

They accept cash payment for walk-ins. Good luck.




Buzzz said:


> Hi Expat2013,
> 
> Are you sure we do not need to take an appointment for PCC? It is stated on the Passport site that one must submit an online application. Do you mean even that is not needed?
> 
> ...


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

PCC in Bangalore if you current address is not same as the one on passport - can take about 3 weeks. 

Have applied for my PCC on 25th August and when the Ploice station did not initiate the verification, I went there myself, they will now have to send the file to the Commissioners office for which they have a turnaround of 20 days (as mentioned by the police) and on verifying it will then be sent to the passport office. I will then again need to go to the passport office to collect the PCC.. Sigh!!!


----------

